# Bandai 1/48 AT-ST



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been building the new Bandai 1/48 Star Wars AT-ST lately. It was an easy kit to build. Perfect fit, no flash and interlocking one-way connectors. Lovely detail too. For a start here are the sprues and other parts.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Sprues1.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Sprues2.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Sprues3.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Sprues4.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_SpruesChewie.JPG

The markings come as both stickers and waterslide and there are optional parts such as open and closed hatches. There also seem to be other options to build different versions.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Some build photos.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_WIP1A.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_WIP1B.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_CockpitWIP.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_CockpitPaint.JPG

The finished model waiting to be painted.
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Unpainted1.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Unpainted2.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Unpainted3.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Unpainted4.JPG

I'll be painting Chewie and the walker next.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks good to me, even unpainted. Definitely more detailed than the old MPC kit.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Glad to see the leg/hip mechanics have been done correctly compared to the old MPC. Who got it total wrong!

Thanks for the early pics,
Carl-


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> I've been building the new Bandai 1/48 Star Wars AT-ST lately. It was an easy kit to build. Perfect fit, no flash and interlocking one-way connectors. Lovely detail too. For a start here are the sprues and other parts.
> 
> There also seem to be other options to build different versions.


Different Versions? I have been looking at your great Spru shots but I cannot see much about being able to build different versions unless you are referring to the hatch and front shutters...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The kit looks superb, nice work on the cockpit, too. 

Can you put the Walker on a CD or next to a coke can? I still have not idea of the real size.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

electric indigo said:


> The kit looks superb, nice work on the cockpit, too.
> 
> Can you put the Walker on a CD or next to a coke can? I still have not idea of the real size.


I second that!

C-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

In terms of different versions or at least options it seems to be small things like two different blast shields on the side blasters and there is some real detail underneath the slanted cover at the back of the cockpit so if you left the cover off it would show. 

The leg movement is limited on some joints with slots and grooves, probably to match the movement of the movie version.

I'll take a photo with a real world object to give a better idea of the scale.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Some new photos. Still painting Chewie and I haven't taken a real world photo yet.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Top3Q.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_SideR.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_RearL.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Front.JPG


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The size comparision photo with the blu-ray boxset and floorboards for example.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Bandai_ATST_Comparision.jpg

I've got the R2D2 and D4 kit on the way and will let everyone know what that kit is like once I have it in my hands.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Cool, how did you do the base? I have never done plant life on any diorama or anything, so I have no idea where to start. I need to do something similar on mine. Looking awesome!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

For the base I went out and got some model railroad supplies. The grass is HO scale model railroad grass, the foliage I think is some kind of moss that is used for scale bushes. Works at 1/48 scale as well. I painted the base flat earth with some lighter dry brushing and then just glued down the plant life with white glue. 

In the past I sometimes use sand from the front yard as well but didn't in this case.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks really good.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> I've got the R2D2 and D4 kit on the way and will let everyone know what that kit is like once I have it in my hands.


Are we looking forward to seeing an OOB review on the *R2* and *D**4*?

Carl-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

A photo one at least. Never tried doing one of those video reviews. Photos of the E2D2 sprues and other contents at least as soon as it arrives.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Hobbysearch has a pretty comprehensive overview of the Droid set:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10307207


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

They look like they would be more than 4.5" tall. Good detail. Wish they were at least 6", but I'll take what they're offering!

Carl-


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> Are we looking forward to seeing an OOB review on the *R2* and *D**4*?
> 
> Carl-


Here is my R2D2 and R5D4 built kits from BanDai. These are amazingly detailed kits. They are a little over 4 inches tall. I just used some Gundam markers for a little detail, but these kits are mostly colored plastic and a little decaling. I just have to paint the accessories a little. Here are some pics. I hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Jaws62666, I'll take a 'built' review over an OOB one anytime! Thanks for the pics. Nothing _at all_ to do with your build, but with the colored parts gives it an almost 'toy-ish' look to them. I wasn't even aware there was an R5D4! But I will be buying them regardless! Still wish they had been a bit larger. But I understand they are in scale with C-3PO and the other figures.

Carl-


----------

